
Jeremy, I think you'll wan't this job - azhenley
https://jeremyaboyd.micro.blog/2019/07/09/jeremy-i-think.html
======
jeffbarg
> "if you want to see the other applicants, you have to upgrade your account
> and pay $375/mo until you call them to cancel (I know, because I still pay
> $10/mo to keep my account on pause because I don’t feel like talking to
> people, and $10/mo is probably less expensive over 2 years than fighting
> with them to cancel my account is is worth, and they know it… fuckers)."

I hate sites that allow you to subscribe without talking to someone, but don't
allow you to unsubscribe without picking up the phone. I'm surprised it's not
downright illegal. I've found Privacy.com[1] is a good service for these kinds
of subscriptions, because you can just cancel the card to avoid keep getting
charged. Not sure if anyone has a better solution.

[1]: [https://privacy.com/](https://privacy.com/) (I am not associated with
this site, just a user)

~~~
whymsicalburito
I thought California passed a law requiring businesses to allow you cancel
your subscription in the same method you signed up. Maybe I misunderstand the
bill as written.

[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtm...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB313)

~~~
paulgb
I think you're right, but from what I've seen this causes services to make a
special cancellation process for CA residents while making everyone else still
jump through hoops.

~~~
adenylyl
For example, there is no option to cancel a Wall Street Journal digital
subscription on the web site, unless you change your billing address to one in
California, and then a cancel option will appear.

~~~
jfk13
So the WSJ has implemented an online cancel option, and then done extra work
to make it available selectively depending on your address?

Somehow that doesn't really surprise me, but it does disgust me. And reminds
me not to enter into any kind of customer relationship with them.

------
shiftpgdn
I have a conspiracy theory that a lot of these comically low offers are
completely fake to push down average compensation for roles.

No one is obviously taking these jobs and many of them seem to be fairly non-
sensical in their description and requirements. But these salary asks get
calculated into averages when Dice/Zip Recruiter/Whoever put together their
recommended compensation suggestions.

~~~
TrackerFF
They get tons of desperate devs. Lots of people fresh off boot-camps, or fresh
college grads with no experience. Then they hit them with low-ball offers, and
work them for a year or two - until the devs learn their worth, and switch
jobs for triple salary.

And the cycle starts over.

~~~
CM30
Yeah, it's pretty much this, except also with a sort of class element to it. A
lot of people from poorer backgrounds flat out don't know their worth, or how
much money they should be making according to market rates. They're so used to
friends and family having low earning jobs that they think that's the
baseline, even in fields where you can earn three/four times that by shopping
around, negotiating and knowing who to work for.

It's also probably why many immigrants work for low wages; because they're too
used to the amount of money they would have made in their home country to
realise that even double/triple that may be significantly less than market
rate in their new location.

~~~
Viliam1234
This. When you come from a poor background, your parents and friends are like
"I have no idea how much these jobs pay", your colleagues are like "we are
forbidden to talk to each other about our salaries", and your potential
employers are like "no I won't tell you how much we offer, you tell me your
expectations first". And if you ask for a fraction of what anyone else with
the same qualifications would ask for, they just smile and give it to you,
keeping you in the dark.

I spent my first few years working for peanuts. The wake-up moment came when I
decided to quit, because I believed I was too incompetent for my job (I had a
heavy case of impostor syndrome back then), and my boss misunderstood my
words, and instead doubled my salary. Then I started to suspect that if there
was already enough space to double my salary, perhaps there is more. Turned
out that yes, there was a lot of space to grow. Soon I was making about 10
times my original salary... in a different company.

(Today you could probably find that information online; if not precisely, then
at least within an order of magnitude. But this happened decades ago.)

------
andrew_
I had a common acquaintance many years back of someone with, let's call them
"questionable" morals, who aggregated postings like this and contracted with
dozens, farming them out to offshore developers who'd thought they hit the
jackpot. From what I know, the guy made a killing. Not something to celebrate,
but perhaps tangentially related to why these kinds of job offerings still see
daylight.

~~~
anbop
Why is that questionable morals? The company got their work done. The offshore
developer got more money than they would have otherwise. Basically the guy
found an inefficiency in the system (companies not believing that the offshore
developers themselves were capable of doing the work).

~~~
jedberg
I think the immoral part was that he would do the interview and get the job,
and then hire someone else to actually do the work, which he submitted under
his own name.

He wasn't honest with the companies that the work product was not his.

~~~
mlevental
lol how about with the offshore devs that rightfully should've gotten the
entire fee for the work? why is it always that the company is the loser and
not the labor that's being arbitraged against

~~~
anbop
Presumably the offshore developers could have applied to these jobs, but the
company's own blindness / rigidity prevent them from hiring that person.

~~~
organsnyder
Or the company had contracts that stipulated that work be done within the
United States (or whatever locality it was). In that case, assuming the
company had the applicant sign something certifying that the applicant was
local to their country, OP's friend was committing fraud.

------
jedberg
My name is Jeremy and I thought someone hacked either HN or my computer to
change the title of this to match the viewer's name.

It's like the time my friend Tyler discovered that when you do 'shutdown -h
now', if your username is Tyler, it says, "Hello Mr. Tyler, going down.....?"

~~~
twic
I hadn't heard of this! Not a wind up:

[http://www.eeggs.com/items/32546.html](http://www.eeggs.com/items/32546.html)

Although it seems that this no longer works on most modern Linuxes - not since
the shutdown command was taken over by systemd. Another thing to curse it for.

------
magashna
I changed my title to simply "employee" on Linkedin and get waaay less cold
calls/emails. Putting anything IT related seems to be carte blanche for
recruiters to send you anything they have. CTO for Microsoft? Are you
interested in this $5/hr. 3 month contract? Obnoxious

~~~
pentae
I deleted my LinkedIn profile a few years back and haven't looked back. It's
cathartic. I honestly don't see the reason to have it unless you're actively
looking for a new role. Speaking of obnoxious - they don't let you hide your
profile either, you have to completely delete it.

~~~
jedberg
> Speaking of obnoxious - they don't let you hide your profile either, you
> have to completely delete it

Of course not, because then the people who pay them money would get fewer
results in their searches! And they don't care if you delete it because they
keep all the data anyway.

------
Glyptodon
One of the reasons I don't believe there's a real developer shortage is that
so much of the job market is joke postings.

~~~
turtlecloud
I agree. It’s just a way to get more H1B devs and pressure them with
deportation to get good workers. The dev/ engineer shortage is total nonsense.

------
bencollier49
In some countries you have to show that you've attempted to hire locally
before importing labour from abroad. I almost wonder if that's what's going on
in some of these cases.

~~~
james_s_tayler
Yeah. If there is one thing I've observed over the years is that systems
usually function as the design goal intended. So if you think the system is
broken because the behavior is odd then there is a high chance you just
misunderstood the design goal.

------
tschellenbach
It clearly says founder/CEO in my profile and I still get these type of emails
all the time. On the hiring side I see the other side of the problem though.
Basically nobody has managed to adequately match supply and demand in the
labor market. Huge opportunity, someone should go solve it

~~~
mdorazio
To be fair, founder/CEO means pretty much nothing on its own. Anyone can start
a company for a few hundred bucks, put up a website, and call themselves a
founder/CEO. You'd have to make the effort to actually look at what a person
founded, and that's a level of effort that recruiter spam is never going to
reach.

~~~
ilikehurdles
Yeah, the problem is you have folks neck-deep in MLM scam companies calling
themselves CEOs and founders on LinkedIn.

~~~
nikisweeting
Even legit tiny companies often have founders using the CEO title, it's not
just a problem created by MLMs and scams. The CEO (or really any CXX) title is
really only meaningful with other stats like how long the company has been
alive, number of employees, monthly revenue, etc.

------
repler
Recruiters just parrot words they hear without knowing what they mean and
always have.

~~~
azhenley
I don't think that is true. I've spoken with some very helpful and
knowledgeable recruiters. You can't expect them to be engineers.

------
sp332
3/4 years clearly means "3 or 4 years" and not three-quarters of a year. MS
Word probably autocorrected 3/4 to ¾.

~~~
JustSomeNobody
But who writes "3 or 4" as 3/4?

~~~
fastball
I have done that before.

Never followed by a '+' though.

------
silversconfused
If they are going to pay for 1/10 a developer, is anything stopping you from
picking up 10 of these orgs as employers at the same time and delivering 1/10
of your effort to each?

~~~
x3ro
Not sure if serious, but probably the contract you'd sign (at least in Germany
there's usually a non-compete in there somewhere).

Also it feels like this would be a lot more effort than just working one well-
paying job. Imagine all the context switching...

~~~
marcus_holmes
I thought everyone had agreed that non-competes weren't enforceable (because
they're basically a restriction on trade, and that's illegal)?

Are they still a thing?

~~~
kingnothing
Non-competes are legal and enforceable in many states in the US.

~~~
marcus_holmes
good to know, thanks.

------
rocky1138
It's super annoying that this person is pushing for the elimination of
including the currency in the job posting. There are more than one country
which use "dollars" or the $ symbol you know.

It reminds me of "Falsehoods programmers believe about names"
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-
programmers-...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-
believe-about-names/)

~~~
jermaustin1
BUT in the United States, where these jobs are being advertised and employing
the works, there is only 1 currency.

I wouldn't expect to get paid in Argentine Pesos in NYC... would you expect to
get paid in Rubles in Sydney Australia?

~~~
rocky1138
It depends on if it's remote work. Not everyone who works at a company in a
given country needs to physically be at that location or paid in the local (to
the business) currency.

